# UK R34 GTR for £18.5k (Yellow one Toni ;) )



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Just wasting some time on the net,and i've come across this

2000 NISSAN SKYLINE 2.6 Twin Turbo 2dr Gt-r V Spec

I must say,i'm very tempted to go view it,and see if they'd want to take my R33 GTR in as a part exchange :nervous:,it's a localish car to me aswell.

Anyone know of this car? I thought it was the car that Bonsai were selling at first,but it's not that one.
Seem's to have a decent spec list aswell which is awesome


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

i see its been to middlehurst ring them and ask about the car they might be able to iron out any details your unsure of


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not a fan of yellow-be good to see dyno sheets


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i've first got to think is it really worth getting back into debt just i've nearly gotten out of it lol
every now and then,the odd cheap R34 GTR come's for sale that is in a great condition that are worth much more than what they sell for,I don't really see the R34 GTR's dropping down in price that much more than they are now

having seen Toni's R34,yellow is an awesome colour for an R34 GTR ,to be honest,i never really worry about the colour,it's about the car itself and it's condition,I have all the documents for my R33 GTR from the first month it was in the country in 1998,one of the reason's I went for it


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

very good price. 

Go for it !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Go get it then!
Its only money:chuckle:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good for the money and if it has full history as stated and it checks out to be hpi clear its got to be worth a look!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id get some engine bay shots, make sure its not rusty etc

its prob worth a look


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

go have a look dude


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*R34*

Hi i have seen this but the mileage is a bit high 80k miles but that is probably why its going for that price


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

your all such bad influence's it unbelieveable  
my R33 GTR only had genuine 36k on the clock,if i were to really consider it,i could always switch the engine's over


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

uk car with 90k would worry me, i've seen a few uk car's underneathe with less mileage and they really weren't pretty


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

as above the milage is high. 

But how many people are driving around in cars that have been 'clocked' thinking they only have 40k miles on them but really they have more. The engines are either good or they are not regardless of milage. There are plenty of GTR's with engines that fail after a few miles and there are others that have plenty of miles with no issues. . You can tell on start up normally if the engine is on its last legs. 

However at the price of this car you can afford to spend a few Thousnad on it and get your money back. 

As for rust, yes its a issue on U.K cars from what i have seen. But again not every car is the same and this car may be mint. 


Emil, give me a shout if you want me to come and look at it with you


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think if the cars been looked after and serviced I cant see why it would be an issue?
Subject to service history


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

As has already been said, the mileage is a bit of a non issue if its been properly serviced and looked after well.

The fact that its been in the UK a long time is more of a worry but again if its been well looked after and undersealed regularly and not used on Salt encrusted roads then there is no reason for rust to be a big problem.

Best thing to do is go and have a look, then you can put us all out of our misery.....

I've got to say I disagree with the comments regarding the R34 not dropping any lower in price. I think they will, as R35 values inevitably drop it is bound to have a knock on effect on the R34, that combined with time will mean that prices do gradually slide away.

Steve


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey, there are only 3 UK yellow R34s, so it's a rare beasty.:chuckle:

I think it's definitely worth a look, kind of tempted to buy it myself as a spare, LOL!!

The thing that definitely needs a look is the condition of the underneath. Other than that, I wouldn't necessarily worry about the mileage, looks like it has been well looked after.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats low money's,, you know you need a gander for that price.. But like all are saying here,, inner wings, turrets,, be carefull there not blowing out...could get costly :runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Steve Law said:


> I've got to say I disagree with the comments regarding the R34 not dropping any lower in price. I think they will, as R35 values inevitably drop it is bound to have a knock on effect on the R34, that combined with time will mean that prices do gradually slide away.
> 
> Steve


One comment, there are a LOT of R35s and they're making them all the time.:chuckle:

There are many, many fewer R34s and they're not making them anymore. At some point I expect the R34GTR (iconic car) to actually be worth more than some R35s. It's happened for other marques, and I think it will happen here. For good cars of course.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well i've called three time's now,and also sent a text message and nothing back 

I agree with Toni,i see 2 or 3 GTR's a week on my commute to Derby and back,yet the last time I saw an R34 GTR which wasn't owned by someone I know Toni2619's who has posted in the R34 GTR For Sale section with a picture of his car


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Shame, I'd be really interested to know what number it is out of 80 too!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

To quote from Lock Stock - "It's a deal, it's a steal, it's the Sale of the fugging Century!"... But for that price i'd be very cautious, maybe you could check it's compression while you're looking at it? If it's good and everything else is ok it's a steal!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> One comment, there are a LOT of R35s and they're making them all the time.:chuckle:
> 
> There are many, many fewer R34s and they're not making them anymore. At some point I expect the R34GTR (iconic car) to actually be worth more than some R35s. It's happened for other marques, and I think it will happen here. For good cars of course.




+1 , R35 has almost halfed in price over the last couple of years. But the R34 has stayed around the same price. 

There are alot of cars the same, like Ferria's etc that the older car is worth more than the newer Ferrias for instance.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Any meet, the only car rarer than an R34GTR is the Stagea.

Reckoned to be less than 200 in the country....I suspect less than that on the road. Yeah they will drop in value, but not as quickly as some people might hope.:chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

seller has been in contact with me


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do keep us informed.:chuckle:


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Any meet, the only car rarer than an R34GTR is the Stagea.
> 
> Reckoned to be less than 200 in the country....I suspect less than that on the road. Yeah they will drop in value, but not as quickly as some people might hope.:chuckle:


Agreed, ive been looking to get an R34 GTR and the prices really havent dropped unless your lookijng at a bone stock one...which im not! in fact theyve gone up with the YEN rate!!!

For the spec im lookig for you could get an R35 for a few grand more....I like the rarity of the R34. Im seeing a lot more R35's on the road now...

I still think the R34's are more of an enthusiasts car...(im probably going to get shot down for saying that!!!) :wavey:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That's not Christian Doran's old 34 is it? I believe he had a yellow one.

Regards
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nito - any chance you could pm me some info when Christian owned one? The seller has owned this example since 2003


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> seller has been in contact with me




Speak up man:chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol nothing much really,he told me some infomation about the car,and i will be viewing it on saturday morning hopefully 
problem is,that I love my R33 GTR,taken it out of the garage,been in there since November,now every time i open the door it's parked outside,and i keep opening the door or looking out the window 
I need to find a way to keep both,currently trying to convince my dad to buy the R33 from me lol

The R34 was dyno'd a few year's back at 540bhp ,i'm assuming that is flywheel and not wheel


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

"One comment, there are a LOT of R35s and they're making them all the time.

There are many, many fewer R34s and they're not making them anymore. At some point I expect the R34GTR (iconic car) to actually be worth more than some R35s. It's happened for other marques, and I think it will happen here. For good cars of course."

Fair comment - but given that in many circles the R35 is seen as a big step forward I'm not sure the same will apply here. Also I think comparing these or any other Nissan to Ferraris is a bit....much. 

I'm not looking to get into a full blown argument on this, my comments were only an opinion.

Rgds

Steve


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agree with you re: the technology chap, but the R34GTR is a classic iconic car. I didn't compare it to a Ferrari, but there are plenty of other examples of cars holding their value despite later models, RX7 and the MK1 MR2 Supercharger variants off the top of my head. 



JF - go for a drive. Then make up your mind.  I'd not return to an R33GTR nowadays....! (puts on flame suit)


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Low mileage 34's are already as much as used 35's in Japan. Mint 32's seem to holding their value too.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Agree with you re: the technology chap, but the R34GTR is a classic iconic car. I didn't compare it to a Ferrari, but there are plenty of other examples of cars holding their value despite later models, RX7 and the MK1 MR2 Supercharger variants off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> JF - go for a drive. Then make up your mind.  I'd not return to an R33GTR nowadays....! (puts on flame suit)




I guess its each to there own but I would favour a 35 over a 34 any day:chuckle:

Other then how many were made/looks theres very little spec differences between the 33 and 34.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

trying to get a viewing organised for saturday,but the seller hasn't been back in touch with me,seller using his spare mobile so doesn't always check it


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> trying to get a viewing organised for saturday,but the seller hasn't been back in touch with me,seller using his spare mobile so doesn't always check it




Be wary of that!!
It sounds like a sim card that can be disposed of

Got caught out by that myself by a car sale


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks for that Treg,will keep it in mind,though from what i've talked to the owner about,and heard through other member's,should be genuine


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if he's had it for 7 years, why has it never been "on the scene"

mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> if he's had it for 7 years, why has it never been "on the scene"
> 
> mook



Possibly the same reason a lot of other cars aren't 'on the scene' despite being here for a while........................cos it's always broken?






:chuckle:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Its been for sale for a while now i think, I really dont like yellow on a Skyline but with new rims, CF parts, some camber and nice black rims it will look stunning!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Its been for sale for a while now i think, I really dont like yellow on a Skyline but with new rims, CF parts, some camber and nice black rims it will look stunning!


I think your referring to the Bonsai R34 GTR which I also thought it was mate.

From the research i've done,the car has been parked up for quite some time,and as we know,not everyone is aware of the forum.
And,the car is located out in the countryside,so not many people would prob see it around anyway


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Its been for sale for a while now i think, I really dont like yellow on a Skyline but with new rims, CF parts, some camber and nice black rims it will look stunning!


I think it has also but im not so sure. I looked at alot of cars before mine and im not sure if this is one of the cars i turned down or not. 

However im going with Japfreak to view the car and if i reconnise the car in the flesh (from one i found issues with) i wont let him buy it ! 

Plus im planning on being picky as i dont want him owning 34 Gtr when he lives 2 miles away from me LOL, there is only room for 1 - 34 gtr around our area :runaway:

on a serious note tho, i hope its a nice car form emil. Time will tell. At least i will have a car to steal parts off !


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it's less than 1 mile mate,think Naz is just 2 mile's away from us,and your won't be allowed near it with any tools if i buy it ,though i can bring tool's near your car  lol

yep Matt will be coming with me when I view it,depending on how the viewing goes,my R33 GTR may be for sale if anyone is interested,though,i'm also trying to see if I can keep that and get the R34 GTR :runaway:

I really go think that within a 20mile radius,that Birmingham has the most R34 GTR's,i have just counted 13 in my head of people that I know myself!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Good luck boys. Hard not to get excited but hope it works out for you Emil bud.
Wills


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

please dont put that horrid strut bar from the 33 in to the 34, i will give you an address now if you wish to dispose of it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks Will 
Shane - the ugly strut brace will be staying put on the R33 for now,it's a shame it's so ugly that the bonnet has to cover it up hey


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I would get it chromed mate, thats a stunning strut bar


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> I really go think that within a 20mile radius,that Birmingham has the most R34 GTR's,i have just counted 13 in my head of people that I know myself!



34 GTR's ? 

Thats alot. Never see them tho. 

As for Nas, (2 miles away) we dont get to see him as he always spending 3 months or so painting 1 wing bolt and scratching his arse looking at that accusump he has been fitting for the last year. (o and the accusump is still in the box) Last i heard he is was contacted by a museum asking for his car, they figured that once its finally finished it will most likely be the last skyline in the world still around! 

(awaits phone call from Nas opcorn


There is someone with a R1 i think? 
There is Marks from MGT's

Who else is there?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

haha Naz is just very patient and likes things done properly 
well,there's

Your's and Naz's,one parked in Digbeth,two in coventry that i know,this yellow one,another 3 that are around Small Heath/Bordesley Green,the R1 that's near our houses,Mark's 34
And now i can't remember the other 2,i'm sure I was told by the chap who own's the R1 that there is another R34 GTR parked in a warehouse somewhere around Birmingham aswell??


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> haha Naz is just very patient and likes things done properly
> well,there's
> 
> Your's and Naz's,one parked in Digbeth,two in coventry that i know,this yellow one,another 3 that are around Small Heath/Bordesley Green,the R1 that's near our houses,Mark's 34
> And now i can't remember the other 2,i'm sure I was told by the chap who own's the R1 that there is another R34 GTR parked in a warehouse somewhere around Birmingham aswell??



Nak- he has a u.k 34, the one that was on top gear years ago.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

This Nas person is like James May from top gear the time he had to fix the whole car on one episode but instead focused on waxing one little scratch on the car over and over lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*Shane* said:


> This Nas person is like James May from top gear the time he had to fix the whole car on one episode but instead focused on waxing one little scratch on the car over and over lol




Ye sort of, but i would compare him more to James May's , Great , Great , Great , Great Grandad. More to the point- that last Great gezzer on the end is decomposing faster than Nas's car!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I wouldn't worry anyone hasn't seen it around, I drive about and nobody ever spots me on the forum!! You'd think it would be noticable but apparently not.:chuckle:


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I wouldn't worry anyone hasn't seen it around, I drive about and nobody ever spots me on the forum!! You'd think it would be noticable but apparently not.:chuckle:


I spotted you on the north circular once, I think you was on your way back from ace cafe. Liked the number plate.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh and the first thing I said to myself was yes Toni we all know it's an R34gtr. Lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The Top Gear one,that is T4 GTR right? I saw a T# GTR R34 about 6/7 year's ago in Small Heath,and then never saw it again.

I think we need a Birmingham R34 GTR only meet,get them all out of the wood works..
only 2 day's left till saturday morning now


----------



## geminimeg12 (Feb 16, 2011)

*2000 NISSAN SKYLINE 2.6 Twin Turbo 2dr Gt-r V Spec*

Nice ride. Yellow.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> The Top Gear one,that is T4 GTR right? I saw a T# GTR R34 about 6/7 year's ago in Small Heath,and then never saw it again.
> 
> I think we need a Birmingham R34 GTR only meet,get them all out of the wood works..
> only 2 day's left till saturday morning now


Sounds like someone counting chickens mate.

When you arrange the 34 meet can you arrange a GODZILLA !
Meet for owners of 32s
KM


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

proper GTR's only Keith,so you can bring the R33 if you like LOL


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope you get a 34 mate but then you still won't be able to

come to the meet for owners who have a 32 & a 33 ha ha


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well i'm trying to find a way to see if I could also keep the R33 

and,i'd have to be at the meet as i'd prob have organised it 
cannot wait to drive a GTR again,why can't the 1st March come quicker!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just been informed that the car is now sold


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> just been informed that the car is now sold



What a shitter!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

tell me about it,was looking forward to viewing it aswell,the new owner is picking it up tomorrow,fancy staking out the area looking for it? lol
I'm going to blame you as you said look at it in the daylight,and your punishment is that you give your R34 and take my R33 as you now owe me one  lol
spending my time at work looking at other R34 GTR's now


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ahh shame, let's hope the new owner pops up.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Have a look at Marks :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes very pleased with it looks lovely:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's probably in a bodyshop somewhere about to be resprayed Bayside Blue


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Big difference between needing to source the extra £7k for this one,and what Mark offered me his one for. It's ok,i'll just spend a little bit more on the R33 for now,give it a few more months and see what comes up for sale


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's probably in a bodyshop somewhere about to be resprayed Bayside Blue




Harsh...................uncalled for, even...............infraction on the way!!














:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

7 day holiday.:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> 7 day holiday.:chuckle:



:thumbsup:




I can't see enough on your avatar, are they black TE37's on the car?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep. Though I keep thinking of bronze Nismo GT4s....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yep. Though I keep thinking of bronze Nismo GT4s....




Nice wheels, the GT4's............not sure they'd look as nice as your current wheels, though. Black TE37's on a yellow GTR are as good as it gets :thumbsup: 

Only a blasphemer would dare change them!!











:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So now I'm wondering why you're being nice to me, LOL.:runaway:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> So now I'm wondering why you're being nice to me, LOL.:runaway:


He feels bad because I accused him of un-gentlemanly conduct the other night and he's trying to prove people wrong. Don't be sucked in by it, he'll turn on you!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh now I get it.:chuckle:

Anyway aren't you due a holiday Mr Tazzmaxx?:flame:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

go ruin your own thread's and let me sulk on this one please  lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> So now I'm wondering why you're being nice to me, LOL.:runaway:




I've never been horrid to you!! I've always liked yellow GTR's 





TAZZMAXX said:


> He feels bad because I accused him of un-gentlemanly conduct the other night and he's trying to prove people wrong. Don't be sucked in by it, he'll turn on you!!!!:chuckle:



LMFAO

Oh man, that thing the other night was awful, even I cringed when I read that. I can be quite brutal when needs must, but that was way past what I'm capable of, you'd have to be called Joseph Mengele to come up with a stunt like that :banned:





ps: I'm still in shock now................I've lead a sheltered life, you see, not used to such behaviour!! :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> go ruin your own thread's and let me sulk on this one please  lol


Well this one is finished for you now isn't it...

It is a shame, I did want to know what number it was apart from anything else!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> go ruin your own thread's and let me sulk on this one please  lol


I know where there's another one if you want the link?


1999 Yellow R34 GTR with 56K on the clock. I don't think it's a UK car though.


Just checked, it's an import and under 18 grand. Open to offers too


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's not the ex-bonsai cars one that's been for sale for ever is it?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

is that the imported one? send me the link via pm please  - if it is the bonsai one than no thanks lol

and yes it has i guess for now,i may try and find out the number anyway,the seller was a really nice chap and did apologise for selling it on without me seeing it


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> is that the imported one? send me the link via pm please  - if it is the bonsai one than no thanks lol




Bwahahahahahahahahahaha

it's not Bonsai :thumbsup:


PM sent


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

man get a r32 emil man .the best of the best


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

say's the guy who is currently on his 2nd R34  lol - been a while bro,will give you a call soon and catch up


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

yep but r32's are Waaaaaaaaaay better .

speak soon emil


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Boosted said:


> I know where there's another one if you want the link?
> 
> 
> 1999 Yellow R34 GTR with 56K on the clock. I don't think it's a UK car though.
> ...




Pm me!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

bump for an old thread,but for those who were interested and don't know yet,i ended up buying this car eventually ,damn it's been nearly a year since i put this thread up!!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That's gorgeous, always loved yellow 34's! Closest I've come to having one is an RC model though, lol.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yellow FTW.


----------

